# Milan: Elliott ha deciso. Subentro automatico se Li non paga.



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, Elliott ha deciso che se Yonghong Li non rispetterà le scadenze il fondo Usa subentrerà automaticamente per gestire il club. La gestione di Elliott durerà fino a quando il Milan non sarà valorizzato. Anche se ci volessero anni, nessun problema. Ciò rappresenta una bella garanzia per il club rossonero.

Il Milan ha bisogno di 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale, senza i quali non sarebbe possibile iscriversi alla prossima Serie A. Devono arrivare, da Li, entro il 25 giugno. Se non lo farà, interverrà Elliott.

*Festa: venerdì sapremo cosa accadrà al Milan. Nel caso in cui subentrasse Elliott, il fondo ha pronto, per il ruolo di AD del Milan, un manager internazionale.*

Attenzione: commenti solo alla notizia.


----------



## Heaven (20 Giugno 2018)

Io non ci credo che perde tutto per 30mln. Sarebbe davvero impossibile non pensare a riciclaggio...


----------



## luis4 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, Elliott ha deciso che se Yonghong Li non rispetterà le scadenze il fondo Usa subentrerà automaticamente per gestire il club. La gestione di Elliott durerà fino a quando il Milan non sarà valorizzato. Anche se ci volessero anni, nessun problema. Ciò rappresenta una bella garanzia per il club rossonero.
> 
> Il Milan ha bisogno di 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale, senza i quali non sarebbe possibile iscriversi alla prossima Serie A. Devono arrivare, da Li, entro il 25 giugno. Se non lo farà, interverrà Elliott.
> 
> Attenzione: commenti solo alla notizia.



Praticamente sarebbe la stessa solfa della rometta del dopo sensi. Meglio di oggi e di ieri sicuramente un netto miglioramento. Scaroni però aveva detto che ad ottobre si sarebbe fatta l'asta e che l'offerta eccedente il prestito di elliot andava a mister li. Forse se manca l'aumento di capitale perde tutto?


----------



## Garrincha (20 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo che perde tutto per 30mln. Sarebbe davvero impossibile non pensare a riciclaggio...



Prima o poi gli strozzini finiscono così come i reni, è durato pure sei mesi di troppo, se il socio fosse entrato ad ottobre forse sarebbe stato concesso il VA (sempre dando per buono l'avventuriero che non è )


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Praticamente sarebbe la stessa solfa della rometta del dopo sensi. Meglio di oggi e di ieri sicuramente un netto miglioramento. Scaroni però aveva detto che ad ottobre si sarebbe fatta l'asta e che l'offerta eccedente il prestito di elliot andava a mister li. Forse se manca l'aumento di capitale perde tutto?



Non perde nulla. Cedera le quote in pegno in modo da ripagare Elliott ed il resto sara comunque suo.


----------



## luis4 (20 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non perde nulla. Cedera le quote in pegno in modo da ripagare Elliott ed il resto sara comunque suo.



Dici che rimarrà con un 20/30% ? Mi sembra strano che elliot ci stia cosi.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Giugno 2018)

Per una buona volta spero ne abbiano indovinata una quelli di telelombarida


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

*Festa: venerdì sapremo cosa accadrà al Milan. Nel caso in cui subentrasse Elliott, il fondo ha pronto, per il ruolo di AD del Milan, un manager internazionale. *


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Festa: venerdì sapremo cosa accadrà al Milan. Nel caso in cui subentrasse Elliott, il fondo ha pronto, per il ruolo di AD del Milan, un manager internazionale. *



Io mi sono stancato di stare in questo limbo. Se non è in grado Li si faccia da parte subito, il Milan non merita di stare in questo schifo. Abbiamo già dovuto subire per tanti anni l'impossibile.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Festa: venerdì sapremo cosa accadrà al Milan. Nel caso in cui subentrasse Elliott, il fondo ha pronto, per il ruolo di AD del Milan, un manager internazionale. *



Magari, un nome serio accompagnato da Maldini e forse posso puie riprendere un po' di fiducia.

Figuriamoci però, arriveranno come al solito i soldi dell'aumento e si tirerà avanti boccheggiando.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2018)

tanto che finivamo ad Elliott lo sapevamo già dal giorno del closing più o meno...altro che "figurati se uno fa un debito cosi alto se poi non può pagarlo" "non ascoltate i giornali che dicono che finiremo ad Elliott...ma quando mai…"


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Festa: venerdì sapremo cosa accadrà al Milan. Nel caso in cui subentrasse Elliott, il fondo ha pronto, per il ruolo di AD del Milan, un manager internazionale. *


sarebbe l'ora….e dentro anche Paolo grazie….


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, Elliott ha deciso che se Yonghong Li non rispetterà le scadenze il fondo Usa subentrerà automaticamente per gestire il club. La gestione di Elliott durerà fino a quando il Milan non sarà valorizzato. Anche se ci volessero anni, nessun problema. Ciò rappresenta una bella garanzia per il club rossonero.
> 
> Il Milan ha bisogno di 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale, senza i quali non sarebbe possibile iscriversi alla prossima Serie A. Devono arrivare, da Li, entro il 25 giugno. Se non lo farà, interverrà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Che Belluccone si sia deciso a togliersi dai koglioni, finalmente? Magari ha capito di aver tirato troppo la corda. Aspetto venerdì, non mi fido per niente.


----------



## Goro (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Festa: venerdì sapremo cosa accadrà al Milan. Nel caso in cui subentrasse Elliott, il fondo ha pronto, per il ruolo di AD del Milan, un manager internazionale. *



Non succede, ma se succede... sarebbe un inizio.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Festa: venerdì sapremo cosa accadrà al Milan. Nel caso in cui subentrasse Elliott, il fondo ha pronto, per il ruolo di AD del Milan, un manager internazionale. *



Che due maroni comunque, io contavo veramente di dover pensare esclusivamente alla parte sportiva passato lo scorso maggio.
Qui è uno sfiancamento continuo.


----------



## fra29 (20 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tanto che finivamo ad Elliott lo sapevamo già dal giorno del closing più o meno...altro che "figurati se uno fa un debito cosi alto se poi non può pagarlo" "non ascoltate i giornali che dicono che finiremo ad Elliott...ma quando mai…"



Più che ad Elliot a chi venderà Elliot.
Una roba simile è utopia?

F "vende" allo sconosciuto "YL" a 700 e passa (isole vergini) + 300 (Elliot, compare vs Vivendi)
Elliot per il disturbo si prende l'eccedenza rispetto al prezzo di vendita al futuro gruppo (es. 450-300 = 150). 
Il Milan finisce al vero acquirente per 450 (prezzo reale), Magari quello messo su da Galatioto nel 2016?
Lo sconosciuto Li torna alle sue miniere con un bell'assegno..
E vissero tutti felici e contenti..

Fantasy? sicuramente non tanto di più di Huarong e Robin Li..


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Giugno 2018)

Tutto paradossale e irrealistico. Ci deve essere qualcosa di veramente marcio sotto. Non vedo nulla di buono all'orizzonte. Qualcuno vuole guadagnarci e a rimetterci sarà inevitabilmente il Milan. Tira una brutta aria. Fa bene la UEFA a tenerci fuori. Ah, Fassone si sta rivelando un po' sciacallo. Sono il primo a dirlo? Non sarò l'ultimo....


----------



## Goro (20 Giugno 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Tutto paradossale e irrealistico. Ci deve essere qualcosa di veramente marcio sotto. Non vedo nulla di buono all'orizzonte. Qualcuno vuole guadagnarci e a rimetterci sarà inevitabilmente il Milan. Tira una brutta aria. Fa bene la UEFA a tenerci fuori. Ah, Fassone si sta rivelando un po' sciacallo. Sono il primo a dirlo? Non sarò l'ultimo....



Lo dico anche io che è uno sciacallo anzi, adesso cosa farà Fassone per salvare il posto? Sono preoccupato...


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Più che ad Elliot a chi venderà Elliot.
> Una roba simile è utopia?
> 
> F "vende" allo sconosciuto "YL" a 700 e passa (isole vergini) + 300 (Elliot, compare vs Vivendi)
> ...



Quale fantasy, in poche righe hai sintetizzato in modo brutale ciò che è realmente accaduto e potrebbe/dovrebbe accadere.
Il fantasy è rappresentato dalle [email protected] di regime create dagli esperti Fininvest in evasione fiscale, appoggiati da qualche pennivendolo da strapazzo e da un paio di capipopolo assoldati alla bisogna (i quali non sanno nemmeno per chi stanno lavorando davvero, pensa quanto sono fessi).
"Eh ma Li ha messo un miliardo, eh ma Li paga gli stipendi, eh ma Fassone ha trovato le macerie"... Che pena, fanno bene gli interisti a chiamarci "gonzi".


----------



## luis4 (20 Giugno 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Tutto paradossale e irrealistico. Ci deve essere qualcosa di veramente marcio sotto. Non vedo nulla di buono all'orizzonte. Qualcuno vuole guadagnarci e a rimetterci sarà inevitabilmente il Milan. Tira una brutta aria. Fa bene la UEFA a tenerci fuori. Ah, Fassone si sta rivelando un po' sciacallo. Sono il primo a dirlo? Non sarò l'ultimo....



Chi vuole guadagnarci vuole quello che vogliamo noi. stadio ed essere competitivi con la juventus, solo cosi valorizzi il brand e lo rivendi ad 1 miliardo tra qualche anno.


----------



## sballotello (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Festa: venerdì sapremo cosa accadrà al Milan. Nel caso in cui subentrasse Elliott, il fondo ha pronto, per il ruolo di AD del Milan, un manager internazionale. *


Un brianzolo quindi cit.


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Più che ad Elliot a chi venderà Elliot.
> Una roba simile è utopia?
> 
> F "vende" allo sconosciuto "YL" a 700 e passa (isole vergini) + 300 (Elliot, compare vs Vivendi)
> ...



è possibile la tua ipotesi solo se Elliot ci prende adesso e ci rivende nel giro di un mese. perché se Elliot tiene il Milan anche solo 6 mesi il suo guadagno si dimezza a meno non alza il prezzo di vendita


----------



## luis4 (20 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Un brianzolo quindi cit.



beh ovvio che ci mettano quello che ha distrutto il milan, non sia mai ci mettano un professionista abile per risanare e valorizzare club.


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, Elliott ha deciso che se Yonghong Li non rispetterà le scadenze il fondo Usa subentrerà automaticamente per gestire il club. La gestione di Elliott durerà fino a quando il Milan non sarà valorizzato. Anche se ci volessero anni, nessun problema. Ciò rappresenta una bella garanzia per il club rossonero.
> 
> Il Milan ha bisogno di 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale, senza i quali non sarebbe possibile iscriversi alla prossima Serie A. Devono arrivare, da Li, entro il 25 giugno. Se non lo farà, interverrà Elliott.
> 
> ...


Gli aumenti di capitale sono calendarizzati.Quindi Li troverá i soldi come ha sempre fatto.Se non lo fará significa che é arrivato alla canna del gas


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, Elliott ha deciso che se Yonghong Li non rispetterà le scadenze il fondo Usa subentrerà automaticamente per gestire il club. La gestione di Elliott durerà fino a quando il Milan non sarà valorizzato. Anche se ci volessero anni, nessun problema. Ciò rappresenta una bella garanzia per il club rossonero.
> 
> Il Milan ha bisogno di 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale, senza i quali non sarebbe possibile iscriversi alla prossima Serie A. Devono arrivare, da Li, entro il 25 giugno. Se non lo farà, interverrà Elliott.
> 
> ...





Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Gli aumenti di capitale sono calendarizzati.Quindi Li troverá i soldi come ha sempre fatto.Se non lo fará significa che é arrivato alla canna del gas



Se non lo farà significa che è arrivato alla canna del gas oppure che si è deciso finalmente di porre fine a questo giochetto perché si è tirata troppo la corda. Magari! Ma finché non vedo non credo, lo scenario più probabile è sempre quello dei soldi "trovati" all'ultimo con i soliti ascari ad esultare come per uno scudetto. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## majorero61 (20 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Più che ad Elliot a chi venderà Elliot.
> Una roba simile è utopia?
> 
> F "vende" allo sconosciuto "YL" a 700 e passa (isole vergini) + 300 (Elliot, compare vs Vivendi)
> ...



Quindi F vende il Milan per 700 e passa mln di soldi suoi ( isole vergini ) e poi dalla vendita reale non prende niente ( 450 a Elliot ) anzi da anche un bell'assegno a Li .... praticamente ha pagato per vendere il Milan ?


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Giugno 2018)

majorero61 ha scritto:


> Quindi F vende il Milan per 700 e passa mln di soldi suoi ( isole vergini ) e poi dalla vendita reale non prende niente ( 450 a Elliot ) anzi da anche un bell'assegno a Li .... praticamente ha pagato per vendere il Milan ?



No, se non ho capito male ha pagato per far rientrare in Italia capitali bloccati.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, Elliott ha deciso che se Yonghong Li non rispetterà le scadenze il fondo Usa subentrerà automaticamente per gestire il club. La gestione di Elliott durerà fino a quando il Milan non sarà valorizzato. Anche se ci volessero anni, nessun problema. Ciò rappresenta una bella garanzia per il club rossonero.
> 
> Il Milan ha bisogno di 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale, senza i quali non sarebbe possibile iscriversi alla prossima Serie A. Devono arrivare, da Li, entro il 25 giugno. Se non lo farà, interverrà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Fate presto, e cacciate i due incompetenti.


----------



## fra29 (21 Giugno 2018)

majorero61 ha scritto:


> Quindi F vende il Milan per 700 e passa mln di soldi suoi ( isole vergini ) e poi dalla vendita reale non prende niente ( 450 a Elliot ) anzi da anche un bell'assegno a Li .... praticamente ha pagato per vendere il Milan ?



1. 700 milioni dalle IV vs scalata Vivendi
2. i 300 mil di Elliot 
3. Affari con Elliot (es. Tim)


----------



## Garrincha (21 Giugno 2018)

Se significa la cacciata di Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso, il triumvirato dei perdenti per un rilancio vero val bene anche l'esclusione dalle coppe per un paio d'anni, si punta a costruire una squadra, a dare davvero una base e perché no a vincere uno scudetto o due non giocando le coppe


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se significa la cacciata di Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso, il triumvirato dei perdenti per un rilancio vero val bene anche l'esclusione dalle coppe per un paio d'anni, si punta a costruire una squadra, a dare davvero una base e perché no a vincere uno scudetto o due non giocando le coppe



La cacciata dalle coppe per due anni significa che i nostri migliori se ne vanno e oltretutto in svendita. Sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> La cacciata dalle coppe per due anni significa che i nostri migliori se ne vanno e oltretutto in svendita. Sarebbe un disastro.



Gente che non va oltre il sesto posto in campionato e non è cercata da nessuno, migliori di cui si può fare a meno o rimpiazzabili.

Dipende sempre da chi arriva come proprietà, se stavolta sono seri così come il progetto e allestisci una squadra che vince lo scudetto alcuni rimarrebbero volentieri, ma devi cominciare da un allenatore competente e appetibile


----------



## James Watson (21 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Un brianzolo quindi cit.



mi avete scoperto


----------

